# Clockwork Recovery files changed type



## Smegmus Magnus (Sep 20, 2011)

All along Clockwork recovery files have been in .img format, and I have had no trouble restoring my system, which I have done several times as I learn about flashing, etc.

When I went to restore to my latest backup, because I discern a slowing of my system since my latest modding, Bootstrap sez it does not find any files. When I opened my SD_ext and looked in the 'clockworkmod' folder, all the files are now .rar format!

Does anyone have any idea why they have changed, or what I can do to restore this latest backup?

On a related note; every time I open Rom Manager it tells me there is an update for Clockwork mod, but not how to get it. This confuses me because although I have Clockwork, I got it through Bootstrap (if I recall correctly), so I can't just tap a Clockwork icon and choose 'update.

Also; it may help to know that I'm running Unleashed 1.4.

Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

The files are actually. tar. I haven't had any problems backing up or restoring. Have you tried uninstalling and then re-installing the Bionic Bootstrap? Or you can open up the Bionic Bootstrap > click Bootstrap Recovery > then go back into the app drawer and open up Rom Manager > then click on Reboot Recovery.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Do a search in the market for rom manager. Sometimes it doesn't appear in my apps

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

